# Bargain Izzo



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

On Ebay. Looks like it needs a good clean and maybe a tear down but will be a real bargain for someone even at the BIN price. If it weren't at the other end of the country I'd have had this. Hopefully someone on here can get it. Mk 1 Vivi I believe

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332065097970?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Doesn't look bad does it. Don't know anything about these though but worth it for someone.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Doesn't look bad does it. Don't know anything about these though but worth it for someone.


All coffee machines works in basically the same way and most use common electrical components so they are readily available. If you're a half competent DIYer you can tear one down, refurb and rebuild it without too much hassle. This might cost a bit in spares but you'll end up with a shiny HX machine. This is the pre PID version so even less to go wrong.

I'm a bit gutted this is too far to travel for me


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

How much of an upgrade would this be from a Classic?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

destiny said:


> How much of an upgrade would this be from a Classic?


Big upgrade. Temperature consistency, infinite steam on demand, multiple drinks capability. This is a Semi pro coffee machine that you could use in a low volume commercial operation. You need to do your homework before buying obviously but if it works and just needs a good clean it is an excellent machine at a good price.

I can't understand people paying £200+ for the SBDU's like the silvia when you can have an HX machine for not much more


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It's just the sort of thing that I am looking for, but too far to travel.

Listing doesn't say if it is a tank or mains supplied machine, or what the boiler size is. Does anyone know?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like he's removed his BIN price so expect this to go for more than the original £250 quoted


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

I have the izzo Alex Duetto and coming from a Classic I couldn't ask for more. It's a massive upgrade! Well the only machine I'd upgrade to would be an L1. Have a look at this review DaveC if you are still pondering over it. https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/IzzoAlexMKIIcloserlookv1.pdf


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I think someone putting in the 1st bid made the BIN go..

Thanks for the links guys!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bella Barista stock a good range of spares for Izzo machines


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

They have the same washing machine as ours. Any idea if they machine works off a tank? Could be an upgrade for me.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Definitely tank fed. You can see it on the pictures. Shame someone didn't bag it when its had a £250 BIN


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, gutted I missed it at 250. I'll see how it goes, it's not a good time of year to be splashing out, not really budgeted for a new machine three days before Xmas.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Did anyone from here got it?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

destiny said:


> Did anyone from here got it?


Yes me, seller is going to package and I am arranging a courier to collect, looks to be about £35-£40 with insurance.

Looks like the £250 BIN price was prophetic.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I was expecting it to go for far less than BIN so well done. Hopefully it will prove to be in very good shape with little work required.

I need to keep looking







Wife will be pleased that I have one less project to do and will get me onto house jobs lol


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

destiny said:


> I was expecting it to go for far less than BIN so well done. Hopefully it will prove to be in very good shape with little work required.
> 
> I need to keep looking
> 
> ...


To be honest, looking at the prices all of the fracino machines seem to fetch on there, I was expecting this to go higher, maybe the date helped me.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Great buy. Well worth the cost plus shipping. Wish I'd bid myself now


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Padder said:


> Great buy. Well worth the cost plus shipping. Wish I'd bid myself now


Well I have been wanting to upgrade, even though I have had my classic for just under two months, the classic can make good coffee but it is very inconsistent and impossible to make drinks if you have guests.

Looked at getting a PID, but figured that it would be better spent getting a used HX. Now for a grinder upgrade in February.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I was seriously tempted to bid.

I looked up a few courier quotes last night, I think his estimate of 35kg was probably too high which put up the price of couriers, it would have been nice to have had an actual weight. Some of the cheaper courier quotes for a 35kg package stated in their T&C's that coffee machines were specifically excluded from accidental damage claims. As he didn't say that he would take care in packaging, I gave up trying and decided to leave it.

If he had quoted for his own insured courier, I would have bid more than £250.

Good luck, it looks to be a lovely machine.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Dayks said:


> To be honest, looking at the prices all of the fracino machines seem to fetch on there, I was expecting this to go higher, maybe the date helped me.


I was expecting limited interest towards the end because of the end time and I though if no one so far bid anywhere close to £250 it wouldn't get there.

Let's hope your courier doesn't make a mess of the package! BTW - what company are you using?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

destiny said:


> I was expecting limited interest towards the end because of the end time and I though if no one so far bid anywhere close to £250 it wouldn't get there.
> 
> Let's hope your courier doesn't make a mess of the package! BTW - what company are you using?


Looking atm, I suspect UPS, it seems a lot of the comparison booking sites have their own restricted lists which may include coffee machines, when the courier does not.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, learned that with batteries


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Dayks said:


> Looking atm, I suspect UPS, it seems a lot of the comparison booking sites have their own restricted lists which may include coffee machines, when the courier does not.


Ah, that probably explains it. I'll look out for that next time I need a courier.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Norvin said:


> Ah, that probably explains it. I'll look out for that next time I need a courier.


Yeah it is a pain having to read all of the restricted lists, hopefully it arrives fine and this is all unnecessary, but will book through a different site for peace of mind.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Just booked the courier, £25.67, insured for £250 with UPS standard.

Not getting collected until the 28th as I am visiting family for Christmas tomorrow and 28th is the earliest collection date, should have it on the 29th.

Anyone know if BKF is ok for cleaning espresso machines (especially steam wands as that look like it needs it).


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Im pleased it's gone to someone on here and look forward to hearing all about it. Still a bit gutted I didn't go for it though


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Got stuck in a meeting this morning and missed the auction end. Let us know how it all turns out


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

maths15 said:


> Got stuck in a meeting this morning and missed the auction end. Let us know how it all turns out


Will do, might not happen until January though.

I set an auction sniper up for it, with the time it finished I was not going to be able to do it manually.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Lol that's what pipped me then. Well done and good luck with it


----------

